# What the difference??



## RPM (Dec 20, 2004)

*Whats the difference??*

Is there any difference with the Novak GTB and the SS speed controller??  

Does it make a huge difference at the track or are they the same?

Thanks


----------



## Z-Main Loser (Nov 17, 2004)

The biggest difference is the heat they produce. You can run a higher rollout with GTB. The SS basically limits your rollout because it thermo easier. You hear of guys cutting the blue wire, well with the SS the speedo shuts down before the motor will so cutting the wire doesn't work. With the GTB the motor will thermo before the speedo even with the fan off.


----------



## FishRC (Sep 28, 2001)

Also, the SS+ is not built to run the 7.5, 6.5, 5.5, or the 4.5. Just the 4300 and 5800 motors.


----------



## OvalTrucker (Dec 14, 2003)

I race an SS/4300 against GTB's all the time. No real performance difference. I'm just as fast as anyone else in terms of power and speed. 
I get beat in the corners, where handling comes into play. But, going down the straight I am just as fast as any GTB.

The GTB is smaller and lighter though. And looks cool with the fan!!


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

OvalTrucker said:


> The GTB is smaller and lighter though. And looks cool with the fan!!


The small ESC fans that Hobbyshopper sells screw right on to the top of the SS speed control. They don't look quite as cool as the clear one on the GTB, but they work.


----------



## RPM (Dec 20, 2004)

My be I'm not gearing the brushless system correctly.

Say an oval track that is 100 x 50.
1/10th scale, tire size 2.2 
What would be the rollout or gear ratio (approximate)?

Thanks,


----------



## OvalTrucker (Dec 14, 2003)

RPM,
The track I run at most of the time is only about 80' long X 30' wide. (outside to outside dimensions).
With a 2.2 tire size most guys are running a 2.5 rollout. Or something in that neighborhood.

You're track is considerable bigger so you could go up quite a bit from that. 
It is a little more difficult to tell when you're brushless motor is "topped-out", at the end of the straight, compared to a brushed motor.

I think most drivers [including myself] gear by motor temp. Which means you have to put down some good consistent laps for a couple minutes and then check your motor temp. Novak's like to be under 175*F.

If your car rolls really smooth, is fast through the corner, and you are able to keep a consistent line, you're motor will not work as hard and you could theoretically gear up.


----------



## rickk5 (Jan 20, 2003)

the optimal motor temp on any oval track should be between 145 to 160 anything more than that you are too tight


----------



## RPM (Dec 20, 2004)

OvalTrucker said:


> RPM,
> The track I run at most of the time is only about 80' long X 30' wide. (outside to outside dimensions).
> With a 2.2 tire size most guys are running a 2.5 rollout. Or something in that neighborhood.
> 
> ...


Thanks OvalTrucker.  

That's what I thought.
But when your getting smoked in the A-main by 6 laps there something wrong here???

I have a theory that the timing is be turned up and the spur gear is as big as you can get it and gear 2.0-1.9 ratio...going to give it a try.


----------



## tow jockey (Apr 28, 2006)

what gears are you running now. is the motor hot or cold? you can gear to high and the motor will lug causing it to be hot, just as much as gearing to low will cause it to run at red line and cook it also. and the batteries you run make a big differance also, how do they feel, i go by them more than i go by my motor temp, if they are smoking hot then i know i over geared, if cold then i know i can go up a couple of teeth. but watch the temp on everything. and time how long it takes to kill the pack going up or down 1 tooth makes a big difference,if your run time gets longer you are going the right way.


----------



## RPM (Dec 20, 2004)

I have found out the correct powerband for the Novak 4300 brushless motors.

The theory is correct with a 2.4-2.5 rollout on small to med tracks.

And 2.0-1.9 on big tracks... :thumbsup:

YAAAAH life is good!!!


----------

